

FreeBSD coming to DigitalOcean - stevenfxx
http://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digitalocean/suggestions/3232571-support-bsd-os

======
jboss4
Until this actually happens for DigitalOcean, if you want to mess around with
FreeBSD right away, you should just check out the Atlantic.net $.99 a month Go
Plan.

------
jlgaddis
The key part is the last sentence:

 _" In regards to FreeBSD, we’ve begun the work necessary to get it supported
in DO. We’ve already begun testing it internally and hope to launch within the
next 2 months."_

Finally!

~~~
stevenfxx
Yeah at first its a lot to read but at least it gets to it at the end :)

------
joshbaptiste
I would definitely sign up for a FreeBSD droplet, I haven't found a *BSD VPS
anywhere near what I'm paying comparable to the specs of a couple OpenVZ
Debian GNU/Linux nodes (512MB Ram/50Gb Disk/2TB net) $15/yr. I would hope
OpenBSD adoption would soon follow to host many of my services in a more
default hardened OS.

~~~
regecks
Er, seems odd to be using OpenVZ if security/hardening is what you're after.

The shared kernel is a larger attack surface compared to KVM or Xen, and the
OpenVZ host admin can easily see/manipulate your running processes.

No hate for OpenVZ though, I've used it constantly for about 4 years, but it
makes me nervous when its discussed in a multi-tenant context.

~~~
feld
Why do you think a shared kernel is somehow more secure than a hypervisor?

~~~
regecks
Me? My point was that HV/PV virtualization is likely to be more secure than
OpenVZ, sorry if it was unclear.

------
Fastidious
I used to have a Linux VM on DigitalOcean. At times it became unreachable,
there were some downtimes here and there. I decided to go back to FreeBSD (I
used to have a FreeBSD VM on John Companies), and did some research. Vultr.com
came up at the top, so I moved to them. Two months in, so far so good.

------
aubreykilian
Well this is great news! I can finally stop trying to use Depenguinator
[http://www.daemonology.net/depenguinator/](http://www.daemonology.net/depenguinator/)
;-)

------
coding4all
It's good to see FreeBSD moving up. Maybe it's time to give ArchBSD a try?

